# Job Seeker Visa



## GOURAV1234

Hi,
I want to know about job seeker visa when it get extend. In this i am coming in Germany then how i am getting extend or local resident visa invert from Job seeker visa. 

Regards


----------



## financepil

Hi Gourav based on my understandings till you find a employment this job seeker visa cant be switched to any other category. once you have secured a job offer you can apply for permanent residency or similar .


----------



## rohm

Hi, the job seeker visa is a 6 months visa. During this time you can seek the job in Germany and if you finally find a job, this visa will be changed to a longer visa. As I know, If your academic degree is for outside of Europe, it needs recognition by some institutes in Germany.Is anyone have information about these institutes, what documents are needed?


----------



## jschristie

Hello financepil,

if you are online, could you please drop me your email id, i cannot pm you. or may be i dont know how to pm. i dont find any button to pm


----------



## jschristie

Is there any format for reference letters and cover letters, how to get formal letter of obligation? is it required for the sponsor to show the docs in german embassy? Could someone please throw some light on it.


----------



## Jayanthy

Hi,

Me too new for Germany Job seeker Visa, can anyone guide me about the process and im into HR experience like where i have done BPT as my UG and Pg as my MBA HR . 

Help me out to know the process .

Regards,
Jayanthy


----------

